# Hello All



## Redlady (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi! I belong to a greyhound list (greytalk.com) and they suggested this list as well.

I am owned by 4 wonderful cats (and 2 dogs). All 6 are rescue animals.

Kandinsky - my oldest DSH is 8 and is sassy as ever.
Picasso - my black beauty is 5 and the hostess of the house
Salavador - is my snotty child who has earned the nickname fang.
Jack - is my cat by marriage (well, engagement) 

Rounding out the crew are Radar (my greyhound) and Clarke (our rescued dalmation)

Can't wait to learn a lot from this site!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Red Lady - Welcome to the forum!
You seem to have a crowded home - and full of love! We are happy you joined us!


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Welcome! Post pics soon!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Who is this "Jack" painter? Never heard of him... :lol:


----------



## JungleKitty (Jan 4, 2004)

WELCOME REDLADY!
So glad to hear that you rescued all your sweeties! CHEERS TO YOU!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome!

Very cool names for your cats. :lol:


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Redlady and welcome!

Bless you for taking in all those rescue babies!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Redlady! Good to have you here!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Redlady. Welcome to the forum! I love their names too, very interesting! :lol:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Redlady said:


> Kandinsky - my oldest DSH is 8 and is sassy as ever.
> Picasso - my black beauty is 5 and the hostess of the house
> Salavador - is my snotty child who has earned the nickname fang.
> Jack - is my cat by marriage (well, engagement)


Welcome! I love that all your cats have artist's names!! Those are some of my favorite artists too. I have a Kandinsky print hanging in my bedroom right now, and I adore Dali. I could stare at his stuff all day. When I look at cats, all I think of is how they are just little pieces of art walking around. They are so graceful and profound -- those names are perfect. Is your fiance's cat, by chance, named for....Jack...son Pollock? :lol:


----------



## Spike (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey welcome! =^.^= I love it that you rescued your animals. Great stuff! My owner is a fluffy grey beauty named Simba. My proud and joy! He's also like my brother.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome, fellow GTer! It's great to have you here.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Do you have any pictures you could share with us?


----------



## WillDoDa (Feb 26, 2004)

Hello and welcome! 
Your babies sound lovely!


----------



## Wyvern (Feb 21, 2004)

Hi welcome to the forum I haven't been a member long myself but everyone is very friendly


----------

